
Show HN: From Alexa to Intercom – Import domain ranking, site language and META - igordebatur
https://github.com/uploadcare/intercom-rank/
======
igordebatur
Any feedback or suggestions would be very appreciated

------
dmitrymukhin
wondering if there is some interest in getting this as a hosted solution or as
an AWS AMI

